# Cuts the end off



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi
A new stupid question

In every tutorial that I see on how to fix bands or pouch...
they say to cut the ends off... 
But now I may ask myself... 
If the rubber broken and I must fix it another time... 
I will have a shorter tube or band... Is that not a bad thing? 
I mean... What happen if I didn't cut the ends off!? Is there a reason why to cut them? More speed more accuracy no fork hits no hand slaps and so on!?


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

If the band is broken, you have to cut it or else it will be longer on one side than the other


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

JediMike said:


> If the band is broken, you have to cut it or else it will be longer on one side than the other


I didn't mean the band (sorry for bad explanation) 
I mean the stuff used for tying the band to pouch and/or to the fork


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

You would not want any extra weight on the pouch end of the bands. It would slow down your shot also leaving extra their could make your pouch bulky at the tie points and the bulk could be involved in clutching the ammo and possibly cause a return to shooter.

At the fork tips the wear is going to happen between the fork and the pouch usually right at the fork tip. So it would not be of any use having extra band material their.

The only reason to leave extra band material at the fork tips is if you are unsure of your final band length and you need to experiment. This is just my opinion


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

I never cut the ends off anything. It only seems to effect the looks.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Long lose pouch tie ends catch the air and slow the pouch down a bit. That is the theory and it makes sense. When you stretch the BANDS through the pouch hole only use a bare minimum of the band, that way you don't cut anything but the lose ends of the ties.

Most of us find the band is most likely to break at the pouch since that is the point of most shock as the bands pass over or through the forks then slam backwards. It is my personal experience that the bands almost always break at the pouch. Therefore I put a little extra band on the fork so that I can reuse it by untieing it and paying out that extra band length so it equals the other side. I find I save rubber that way. I can't get rubber here in Ecuador so I try to save it as much as possible, not because I am cheap. I am also cheap.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

On the fork end it really does not matter, on the pouch end it can mean another 4-7grs of weight and that effects your speed. you want your pouch ties as light as possible ... this is the reason i stopped using cuffs on the pouch side and just use my 2mm jewelry thread and constrictor knot .... does not cut the tubes as it has a large surface area, and holds great. Been doing this for probably 6+ months now and no problems what so ever !

wll


----------

